# K1 GBA SP - First Hands-on Impressions



## Another World (Jul 26, 2012)

The K1 GBA SP​
Before we begin I need to thank K1GBA for providing the review sample. http://www.K1GBA.com is the first site on the Internet selling the new upgradable K1 GBA SP. Unlike previous sites selling a different upgradele unit, K1GBA offers free worldwide shipping without the need of a intermediate shipping proxy. I have received confirmation from the K-Team that the unit they are selling is indeed upgradable and from K1GBA that their unit will be supported by the same person behind the 00610601 unit upgrades. Now, let us begin a brief hands-on impressions of the K1 GBA SP!

Ask a gamer what handheld they feel most nostalgic about and chances are the answer will be the Gameboy Advance. It is not surprising to hear this considering the GBA was on the market for 7 popular years, resulting in 3 different incarnations, which sold upwards of 82 millions units worldwide. GBA games continue to have a strong following today thanks to the DS Phat and Lite, emulation, and various “hardware” clones.

Up to this point we have not seen a 3rd party GBA clone that offered a true hardware solution. Gamers have instead dealt with compatibility issues brought on by software emulation. While some software/hardware solutions have provided excellent experiences (SCDS2 and PSP) they are never perfect and often require time to set-up and maintain.



 

 

​The K-Team’s K1 GBA SP is a System on a Chip (SoC) solution that promises near perfect compatibility for all normal hardware GBA game cartridges. The K-Team has designed a solution that mimics the GBA on a hardware level, allowing for games to run at full speed without the need of hacks, patches, or emulation updates. If required, the SoC can be upgraded with firmware releases that not only add additional features to the system (such as MP3 playback) but may also address any compatibility issues. The system reads all data off the K-Card, a simple transfer device that allows information stored on a microSD/SDHC card to be read into the DRAM. 

The shape of the unit mimics a GBA SP in a variety of ways. The shell has a similar feel of a retail GBA SP, and the button placement, speaker holes, logos, etc, make the unit look and play very much like the original. Thanks to a modern high resolution LCD, smoother graphics are presented across multiple aspect ratios, as well as 5 levels of brightness. The K1 GBA SP battery holds about 5 hours of charge and is interchangeable with the official Nintendo GBA SP battery. The official link cable, battery charger, and headphone adapter can also be used. In addition the K1 offers TV out via AV cables utilizing 640x480 scaling.

When not playing actual retail GBA game carts, the system can load ROMs into a menu system with options including such things as in-game text file guides, cheats, and an auto-fire mode. The system also supports direct ROM booting of embedded 8-bit emulation. The included emulators are enhanced copies of popular GBA Homebrew such as PocketNES and Goomba Paletted. Overall there are currently 8 supported types of classic games including NES, PC-Engine, Master System, Game Gear, Gameboy, and Gameboy Color. GBA Homebrew has not been forgotten as the hardware solution allows for hundreds of free games and applications to run without a problem.










Every game I have thrown at the system has performed as expected. Problems titles like the Classic NES Series, Golden Sun, and the Mother 3 English Fan-Translation, run at full speed and without any issue. Any problems that have arisen have been related to the in-game menu availability but never with actual ROMs running or performing as expected. Homebrew has also performed perfectly including various emulation and interpreters. The system supports 2-player games via a link cable (both official and unofficial), and while this has yet to be tested early reports are that it works perfectly.

Additional features like MP3 playback and text reading have been included in the most recent firmware revision. So far I have tested both CBR and VBR encoded MP3 files and found that neither caused any issue. The system supports only mono-audio via the built-in center speaker and AV-out cable. I have yet to track down a GBA SP headphone adapter, but early reports state that only the K2 (a future form factor revision) will support full stereo sound.

An official GBAtemp review is in the works which will include a round of ROM, Homebrew, and emulation testing. While the review will focus on the K1 GBA SP itself, some comparisons may be made to the original retail Nintendo GBA SP. If you have any questions about the K1 GBA SP please leave a comment in the on-going discussion, linked below. If you have a comment about this first impressions post or the upcoming review, please leave them in this thread. Finally, if you own the K1 GBA SP let us know your thoughts and comments.




K1 GBA SP On-going Discussion



Review of the Prototype Build



K1GBA.com (Resale, Facts and Information)


----------



## pyromaniac123 (Jul 26, 2012)

Can you play the classic nes series without patching and getting the "game pak error"?


----------



## Another World (Jul 26, 2012)

As I stated in the post, those games work just fine. This is a hardware solution, so it runs games natively. There is no need for hacks, patches, etc. however, i did have a dump of one of the games that gave a gamepack error, but when i checked the CRC against a goodset listing it wasn't there. I am assuming it was a bad dump. I found the same rom with a correct CRC and it performed perfectly.

-Another World


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 26, 2012)

i really want this but i dont have money


----------



## pyromaniac123 (Jul 26, 2012)

Definitely buying one. Having this and gbasp + ez flash iv is going to make it alot easier to trade pokemon between myself.

edit: Are the cheats built in or do they have to be downloaded manually?


----------



## The Catboy (Jul 26, 2012)

I didn't think I would be interested in this until now.
I might actually buy one of these.


----------



## nl255 (Jul 26, 2012)

Does it work for linking with a Gamecube or Wii for things like Wind Waker or Sonic DX and if so, can I use a ROM of sonic pinball for saving Sonic DX Chao data or does it need to be a real cart (as I have had poor luck with my M3 on a real GBA doing that kind of thing).


----------



## Chaaru (Jul 26, 2012)

Very sexy. If I had an extra $70, maaaybe I'd get it now. 

Now if I could do all that on my Micro... that's a different story. 

Wasn't a huge fan of the SP, but I guess it's okay.


----------



## Another World (Jul 26, 2012)

nl255 said:


> Does it work for linking with a Gamecube or Wii for things like Wind Waker or Sonic DX and if so, can I use a ROM of sonic pinball for saving Sonic DX Chao data or does it need to be a real cart (as I have had poor luck with my M3 on a real GBA doing that kind of thing).



i don't have a cable for testing, so i have no idea and will not be able to find out. i'm sure it would work as all the official cables are supported and the system isn't running the rom in software so it should appear like its running a retail cart as far as the other system is concerned.



pyromaniac123 said:


> Are the cheats built in or do they have to be downloaded manually?



there is already a rather large cheat database included. it seems you can add more cheats. i am not really familiar with gba cheating so i'm not sure what format they are in.

here is an example (0001.cht):


Spoiler



[Energy]
HOT VIOLET=12DEB,64
FIRE BALL=12EB7,64
J.B.CRYSTAL=12F83,64
CRAZY HOUSE=1304F,64

[Speed]
HOT VIOLET=12DD4,FF,14
FIRE BALL=12EA0,FF,14
J.B.CRYSTAL=12F6C,FF,64
CRAZY HOUSE=13038,FF,14

[Open all hidden features]
ON=8957,FF

[0HV Speed]
Highest speed=12DD4,FF,7F
lowest speed=12DD4,0,0

[0HV Energy]
Unlimited Power=12DEB,64
No Power=12DEB,0

[0HV Win]
ON=12E0C,5

[0HV Unlimited speed]
ON=12E17,3

[9JV Maximum Speed]
ON=13500,FF,7F

[Unlimited life(SPARE MACHINE)]
ON=42B6A,4

[MACHINE]
Hot Violet(Purple)=42E11,0
Fireball(Red)=42E11,1
J.B. Crystal(Light Green)=42E11,2
Crazy Horse(Brown)=42E11,3
Dirty Joker(Green)=42E11,4
The Stingray(White & Green)=42E11,5
Silver Thunder(Silver)=42E11,6
Falcon MK-II(Blue)=42E11,7
Fighting Comet(White & Purple)=42E11,8
Jet Vermilion(Orange)=42E11,9

[GameInfo]
Name=0001 - F-Zero (J)
System=GBA
Text=0001 - F-Zero (J)



i'll host all of the files when i get further into the review.

-another world


----------



## Hadrian (Jul 26, 2012)

My daughter has been asking for a GBA lately, might get her this for her birthday. It's a great price and free shipping to UK.


----------



## Rydian (Jul 26, 2012)

That looks to be the standard cheat format used for GBA things (and other various systems), so people should have no trouble editing it.

Anyways I'm excited for this review.


----------



## Walker D (Jul 26, 2012)

Impressive how they are aiming to do the definitive clone, and not just a cheap chinese crap ..I'm kinda interested now


----------



## GreatCrippler (Jul 27, 2012)

How sophisticated is the Cart compared to something like an M3? Real Time Clock? Etc?


----------



## Aeter (Jul 27, 2012)

A lot people ask about are already answered on the k1gba FAQ page: http://www.k1gba.com/page-faq.html


----------



## Another World (Jul 27, 2012)

GreatCrippler said:


> How sophisticated is the Cart compared to something like an M3? Real Time Clock? Etc?



the k-card is not a flash kit at all. it is simply a transfer device between the msd card and the SP. they chose to do this so that they could keep the system looking as much like the sp as possible, instead of having a msd slot in the side of the unit, for example. i'm assuming that they also did this because sp shells kits and designs already exist. so they are saving money by not altering an existing design.

when the software loads it queries the msd in the k-card for a list of what is on it. when you pick a game the software then loads that ROM into the DRAM on the chip, and the games launches. the entire process of loading a game takes about a second, maybe 2. even mother 3 with the fan translation loads in the same amount of time.

-another world


----------



## loco365 (Jul 27, 2012)

It looks really impressive to be honest. I'd love to get my hands on one. I know a few sites that could get a review of this console.


----------



## ruilong (Jul 27, 2012)

Aeter said:


> A lot people ask about are already answered on the k1gba FAQ page: http://www.k1gba.com/page-faq.html


Yes, you guys can find most question on our FAQ page. Still, we are updating this page everyday. 

For this device, there is no RTC because there is no enough space for it in the chip. But the next version- unfolded one will include this function.


----------



## Rydian (Jul 27, 2012)

That IS a well-done FAQ...


----------



## maxzhou88 (Jul 27, 2012)

pyromaniac123 said:


> Definitely buying one. Having this and gbasp + ez flash iv is going to make it alot easier to trade pokemon between myself.
> 
> edit: Are the cheats built in or do they have to be downloaded manually?



2800 cheats built in TF and downloaded cheats(EC format UTF-8 code) in TF


----------



## DragorianSword (Jul 27, 2012)

Nice I'm going to get me one of those!
Was planning to just buy a flashcard, but since it costs just 20 dollars more I'll take this!
Another plus is that I can trade between my GBA Pokemon games then.

EDIT: Wow their site really has horrible grammar.


----------



## Another World (Jul 27, 2012)

english isn't their native language. instead of making fun why not shoot them an email with corrections?

-another world


----------



## ruilong (Jul 27, 2012)

Beertje111 said:


> Nice I'm going to get me one of those!
> Was planning to just buy a flashcard, but since it costs just 20 dollars more I'll take this!
> Another plus is that I can trade between my GBA Pokemon games then.
> 
> EDIT: Wow their site really has horrible grammar.


I apologize for our "horrible grammar" on our website. Like Another world said, English is not our native language. Thus, there will be some errors on the grammar. You can email us and help us point out those places with grammar error. I will correct it. Hope these grammars will not effect you learn on K1 GBA. Though our English is not very good, but I can understand you. Just email or PM me. Our service is as good as our native Chinese!


----------



## regnad (Jul 27, 2012)

I'd get one if it had a normal headphone jack instead of the silly one that requires an adapter.

I realize they're shooting for a one-to-one clone, but that was an unfathomable move on Nintendo's part.


----------



## pas (Jul 27, 2012)

Yes  Finally I found such thing that is purchasable (I now officially LOVE gbatemp).

I was sooo searchign for the same think like this that Dealextreme had to offer, but this thing is thousandtimes better 

Thanks sooo much


----------



## DragorianSword (Jul 27, 2012)

ruilong said:


> Beertje111 said:
> 
> 
> > Nice I'm going to get me one of those!
> ...



Well it's not actually horrible, just a lot of common mistakes. It's all understandable though.
Also I saw a lot of " \' " where there is supposed to be just a " ' ". For example:  No, but it\'s damn close


----------



## pyromaniac123 (Jul 27, 2012)

maxzhou88 said:


> pyromaniac123 said:
> 
> 
> > Definitely buying one. Having this and gbasp + ez flash iv is going to make it alot easier to trade pokemon between myself.
> ...



Does it support any other format cheats? Like action replay or gameshark?


----------



## Games Xtreme (Jul 27, 2012)

That one impressive Hardware clone! If I have spare time and money I buy one of those. What's definitely a big plus is the TV-Out and and that you don't need a special GBA-Flash-Cart (like the "3in1-Expansion-Pak" & the "EZ-Flash IV" I have) and that it supports SDHC.


----------



## Bart Lemming (Jul 27, 2012)

Is there any lag when using the TV out, at all?  Also, how nice is the LCD screen on the system.  Is it the same era tech as the original SP or is it more comparable with today's LCD (latency, contrast etc...).  Thanks for any answers.


----------



## raystriker (Jul 27, 2012)

@anotherworld 
i have a k1 gba sp too, so in your k1, do you have too press the buttons hard? I know it sounds foolish, but i'm too used to my ds lite and gave away my gba sp years ago. And i think i forgot how the gba felt.(the buttons, ergnomics etc.)


----------



## DragorianSword (Jul 27, 2012)

Pedro_Lambrini said:


> Is there any lag when using the TV out, at all?  Also, how nice is the LCD screen on the system.  Is it the same era tech as the original SP or is it more comparable with today's LCD (latency, contrast etc...).  Thanks for any answers.



I don't think there is any lag when you use the TV out because it looks like a very decent clone.
Also according to the FAQ it is indeed a newer LCD-screen.


----------



## raystriker (Jul 27, 2012)

what type of cheat files does this use?


----------



## pyromaniac123 (Jul 27, 2012)

raystriker said:


> what type of cheat files does this use?


----------



## raystriker (Jul 27, 2012)

actually, i was using gbatemp on my nokia c5(crap phone), i turns out that opera mini next 7.0 randomly multiposts


----------



## Aeter (Jul 27, 2012)

Beertje111 said:


> ruilong said:
> 
> 
> > Beertje111 said:
> ...


The backslashes are usually used in programming, so the language knows you want use the character instead, since it the actual quote means the end or beginning of a string type in programming languages.
It's probably a PHP artifact that don't get formatted properly.


----------



## maxzhou88 (Jul 27, 2012)

pyromaniac123 said:


> maxzhou88 said:
> 
> 
> > pyromaniac123 said:
> ...



gameshark cheat code can translate to EC  cheat code  using a PC tool


----------



## maxzhou88 (Jul 27, 2012)

K1 built in cheats download web disk :  http://www.kteam.ys168.com/


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Jul 27, 2012)

I'll wait until someone confirms this will work with the GameCube Link and when the RTC function is added. Then those two things happen I'll definitely purchase one of these.


----------



## DragorianSword (Jul 27, 2012)

Aeter said:


> Beertje111 said:
> 
> 
> > ruilong said:
> ...



Oh I see now.


----------



## Another World (Jul 27, 2012)

raystriker said:


> @anotherworld
> i have a k1 gba sp too, so in your k1, do you have too press the buttons hard? I know it sounds foolish, but i'm too used to my ds lite and gave away my gba sp years ago. And i think i forgot how the gba felt.(the buttons, ergnomics etc.)



yes, i do have to press them hard, past the click point. i've been told that they may eventually break in and be much easier to use. i didn't want to comment on this until the review because i want to see if that is indeed true. but you asked, so i will answer honestly.

as for the gba, i have two of them here and i am getting a 3rd to compare to for this review. none of them behave that way. i game pretty much daily so my fingers naturally pushed where my brain expected the buttons to respond, and they did not. i'll have to chalk it up to having to do with the hardware design. i had similar issues with the dingoo products, especially the d-pads. if it isn't 1st party it usually isn't as responsive it seems.

how are your shoulder buttons? mine are extremely responsive and feel great. its only the face buttons, excluding the light button, that does this. also, can you tell me the PID of your unit? you can get the number in the help screen, then page down to the last page.



Pedro_Lambrini said:


> Is there any lag when using the TV out, at all?  Also, how nice is the LCD screen on the system.  Is it the same era tech as the original SP or is it more comparable with today's LCD (latency, contrast etc...).  Thanks for any answers.



i haven't experienced any. when using tv-out it feels just like you were using a larger LCD screen. the issue i have is that on my modern TV the graphics do not look that great in 640x480. i still need to do more testing on more tv's and messing around with some settings to see what i can do about that.



Hyro-Sama said:


> I'll wait until someone confirms this will work with the GameCube Link and when the RTC function is added. Then those two things happen I'll definitely purchase one of these.



there have been discussions of a software based RTC solution. i'm assuming it would work by advancing the time when the system has power, so events that happen at a certain time will function, however, events that would normally happen when the unit is powered off will not. when you power-up again the clock will advance and the rom should see that and trigger new events. again, i am assuming this is how they would attack the problem. according to what the k-team is saying a hardware based RTC will be in their next form factor, the k2. as much as i personally dislike pokemon games even i can admit that they made a huge impact on the GBA and thus left a standing impact on gamers of that era. there really should have been a hardware based RTC for this model, but due to costs (and perhaps design) it was not included. at least they are going to attempt to correct this oversight in the next release. 

i'm pretty sure the gamecube link will work. since the rom is running on hardware its as close as can be to running an actual cart on hardware. the gamecube won't know the difference. i will see if i can get a cable for next to nothing for the sake of this review.

-another world


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jul 27, 2012)

Another World said:


> This is a hardware solution, so it runs games *naively*.


The missing T made quite a difference in this case.


----------



## Aeter (Jul 28, 2012)

Another World said:


> Hyro-Sama said:
> 
> 
> > I'll wait until someone confirms this will work with the GameCube Link and when the RTC function is added. Then those two things happen I'll definitely purchase one of these.
> ...



Doesn't RTC just save the time when you quit and than compare it with the system time when started again, or am I wrong here?
At least that's how I always thought it would work.


----------



## Another World (Jul 28, 2012)

i recall that there were games that had events happen even when powered off. if you went to play the next day you missed that event.

-another world


----------



## Aeter (Jul 28, 2012)

Another World said:


> i recall that there were games that had events happen even when powered off. if you went to play the next day you missed that event.
> 
> -another world


Yes, but the events can't actually happen when powered off, so they must be triggered by checks, as I kind of implied earlier, but in a more specific fashion.


----------



## pyromaniac123 (Jul 28, 2012)

I'm pretty sure that the pokemon games that use rtc can be patched.


----------



## Generation 16 (Jul 28, 2012)

Another World said:


> Hyro-Sama said:
> 
> 
> > I'll wait until someone confirms this will work with the GameCube Link and when the RTC function is added. Then those two things happen I'll definitely purchase one of these.
> ...



The Pokemon games aren't the only ones with RTC, you know.


----------



## Another World (Jul 28, 2012)

my comment was in regards to how popular pokemon was on the gba and how it made the gba more popular. for that reason alone RTC should be supported. 

-another world


----------



## raystriker (Jul 28, 2012)

Another World said:


> raystriker said:
> 
> 
> > @anotherworld
> ...


mine k1's shoulder buttons work perfectly fine. I'll send you my pid no. in a pm


----------



## Heran Bago (Jul 28, 2012)

Don't forget the Lizzy MacGuire diary/pda game thing with a real time clock.


----------



## pyromaniac123 (Jul 29, 2012)

Heran Bago said:


> Don't forget the Lizzy MacGuire diary/pda game thing with a real time clock.



I hope this is a joke.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jul 29, 2012)

pyromaniac123 said:


> Heran Bago said:
> 
> 
> > Don't forget the Lizzy MacGuire diary/pda game thing with a real time clock.
> ...


Dude, Lizzie McGuire is serious business.


----------



## Another World (Jul 29, 2012)

the gba link cable had non-specific ends, correct? as you, you could plug either end into either gba and it worked? or was there a specific order like end-1 had to go in system 1 and end-2 went in system 2?

it seems the generic link cable i was supplied for this review is not interchangeable, the small end must be placed into the k1 gba sp. unfortunately i do not have two of the same game to test on official gba sp units with the supplied cable. so i am unsure if it is a quirk with the k1 gba, with the generic cable, or if this is how it should be.

thanks,
-another world


----------



## Minox (Jul 29, 2012)

Another World said:


> the gba link cable had non-specific ends, correct? as you, you could plug either end into either gba and it worked? or was there a specific order like end-1 had to go in the host system and end-2 went in the client system?
> 
> thanks,
> -another world


Actually, I'm fairly sure the smaller purple end of the GBA link cable was supposed to be connected to the host/another link cable, while clients were to use the other thicker grey end.


----------



## Another World (Jul 29, 2012)

that is exactly how it is behaving. i wasn't sure as i've never owned a gba link cable.

-another world


----------



## ZAFDeltaForce (Jul 29, 2012)

The more I hear of this, the more tempted I become


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jul 29, 2012)

I remember the white link cables; player one had a thinner casing over the plug and player two's was thicker (and I think they were labelled 1P and 2P). Sounds like pretty much the same except the colour.


----------



## pixelelated (Jul 29, 2012)

I am definitely tempted, because I prefer the SP form factor, but the K101 seems like the one to wait for, since it will have a hardware-based RTC and actual headphone jack.


----------



## Fishaman P (Jul 29, 2012)

It sounds great, but I think I'm gonna wait for the K2 for a couple of reasons.

1) Why use a 320x240 screen? I'm fine with the higher resolution, but 360x240 would make more sense as it matches the original aspect ratio without black bars.

2) No RTC (for Pokemon, etc). They had it working fine in prototypes, but left it out on purpose. Why?

3) Battery life.  5 hours seems a little short seeing as how the original SP got at least 10 hours with a fresh battery.


----------



## Another World (Jul 29, 2012)

i'm not a purist. i actually like the resolution/aspect ratio it uses. i only notice differences when i compare to an original, and when i do that the graphics just seem "taller". when playing (by the hour) it isn't even noticable.

from what i was told the RTC in the prototype might have been software based. there are a few posts that mention that it may be included in a future update. the few people i've talked with who have RTC have not dissembled their unit to see if it is hardware based. so for now i'll go with what i've been told/read.

as for the battery life. the sp got such a long charge because of the higher quality battery, type of lcd used, and the type of lighting. the k1 gba sp uses a modern lcd screen and a 700mAH battery. i own a bunch of chinese handhelds and none of them get the battery life they claim. 5 hours is not only average for a chinese handheld these days but is more than sufficient for a solid block of gaming.

with that said, not everything is golden on this side. i do have 1 complaint about the unit so far and that would be the d-pad and buttons. a few posts up i stated how the buttons need to be pushed rather firmly for them to work. i want to save the details for the review, but FYI the buttons and d-pad are pretty much like most chinese handhelds, they leave something to be desired.

-another world


----------



## pixelelated (Jul 29, 2012)

I'm still concerned about the higher resolution. I just fired up Metroid Fusion on my CAANOO to compare it at 240 x 160 to scaled up to 320 x 240, and it made things noticeably more blurry. Hopefully the new firmware will let it run native, but at that point the screen size might just be comparable to a Micro.


----------



## Fishaman P (Jul 29, 2012)

Software-based RTC would be fine; just as long as Pokemon sees a clock that shifts the date every 24 hours, I'm good.
As for the battery, I'm a little more comfortable now. The specs page on the official site says a 500mAh battery and 80mAh during usage, so any old 850mAh battery you can find on eBay for $5 will give you 10 hours of battery life, which is considerably more than my heavily-used SP gives me now.


----------



## Another World (Jul 30, 2012)

pixelelated said:


> I'm still concerned about the higher resolution. I just fired up Metroid Fusion on my CAANOO to compare it at 240 x 160 to scaled up to 320 x 240, and it made things noticeably more blurry. Hopefully the new firmware will let it run native, but at that point the screen size might just be comparable to a Micro.



i honestly don't see blurry graphics. at first i noticed the lack of hard edges but after playing with it i don't see that stuff any longer. the lcd that k1gba.com is using looks much better than previous units produced by Maxzhou.

-another world


----------



## jimmyemunoz (Jul 30, 2012)

Another World said:


> I honestly don't see blurry graphics. At first, I noticed the lack of hard edges, but after playing with it i don't see that stuff any longer. The LCD that k1gba.com is using looks much better than previous units produced by Maxzhou.
> 
> -another world


Another World, what are you basing this on? You just have the review unit from k1gba.com right? Did someone send the taobao unit to you for comparison?


----------



## Another World (Jul 30, 2012)

from what i was told by those involved the k1gba.com units use a different lcd screen. some users i've talked to have reported them as being better in quality. also, from some photos i have seen. i do not physically have one of Maxzhou's early units.

-another world


----------



## pixelelated (Jul 30, 2012)

Another World said:


> pixelelated said:
> 
> 
> > I'm still concerned about the higher resolution. I just fired up Metroid Fusion on my CAANOO to compare it at 240 x 160 to scaled up to 320 x 240, and it made things noticeably more blurry. Hopefully the new firmware will let it run native, but at that point the screen size might just be comparable to a Micro.
> ...


I haven't used the K1, so perhaps it is better on this device, but I've noticed blurriness in other handhelds when they stretch the screen to higher resolution. For example, the picture on my GBA Micro looks better than when it is scaled on my CAANOO.


----------



## Another World (Jul 30, 2012)

i know what you are talking about but i would describe the graphics as being less-sharp and not blurry. those old screens produced graphics that had hard edges. they were pixel based screens. it seems that these modern handheld screens are more geared towards movie watching. they tend to smooth out the edges and the graphics look less-sharp than we remember them. i experienced these issues on the gemei a330. it was so drastic that it got me to notice it on some of my other chinese handhelds. if you are looking for that 1:1 experience then i would suggest that this device might not be for you. its very close to the actual thing but it isn't perfect, and i don't think any of these clone systems ever will be.

-another world


----------



## ruilong (Jul 30, 2012)

The LCD that K1gba.com is used is from "Sharp" which is different from those version sold on taobao. This LCD is much better than the old version. Thus, the screen resolution is better, which is confirmed by the manufacture. 

The reason why the LCD on K1 from k1gba.com is better is that this batch is for professional GBA gamer. You guys got a higher demand.

At the same time, I do not find the blurry while I play games on K1 GBA. I do not know why you guys said that. I think guys who buy from K1gba.com can follow on this thread and show how is your device's screen working. Showing the pictures are the best way. 

Also, we had confirmed with the manufacture. They had tried the 240 x 160 on K1. But the result is not very good as what you though. Thus, they use the current resolution which K1 currently used.

For the battery, K1 used the best one which is different from other Chinese lone handhelds.


----------



## michizcool (Jul 30, 2012)

Hi guys I have a question about the K1 that I havent seen answered or shown anywhere. Can you activate cheats when using retail carts ? Another question I was wondering was can the K1 do gbc multiplayer ? Or is it just gba multiplayer caperble ?


----------



## Another World (Jul 30, 2012)

retail game carts boot directly into the cart, not the k1 gba sp dram, so there is no way to get back to the in-game menu to turn on/off cheats.

some of the emus (like pocketnes, a custom build of which is being used as an embedded emu) have link transfer capability for smaller roms. the included gb/gbc emu (which seems to be a mix between goomba color and goomba paletted) does have the link transfer option. i've yet to test it.



ruilong said:


> By the way, I got the "cheat" files from the manufacture today. Is there any body need it? I will translate the whole user manual in to English if you want. Just PM and leave me your email address so that I can send to you. Thanks.



send me whatever you have. =)

-another world


----------



## michizcool (Jul 30, 2012)

Thanks for the fast responce, is link transfer just game sharing ? Or does that mean I could trade pokemon from red to blue for example ?


----------



## Another World (Jul 30, 2012)

here is some info for you:
http://www.pocketnes.org/faq.html#link
http://www.pocketnes.org/howto.html#linking

here is a list of files that work:
http://www.pocketnes.org/tools/nes2playersimultaneousunder190k.txt

i just transferred contra from the k1 gba sp to an official gba sp using the generic link cable that k1gba.com sells. i am happy to report that it works! =)

after reading for a bit it seems that multi-player link transfer play wasn't implemented into goomba or goomba color. i was told that Maxzhou is now responsible for the emulators, so perhaps he has got it working. i'll be sure to test it out for the sake of the review. just need to find a 128k 2-player game.

-another world


----------



## mrfatso (Jul 30, 2012)

Guys, just to ask, are there any other colors other than the silver color?

If so, any rough ideas when they will be out?


----------



## Hadrian (Jul 30, 2012)

mrfatso said:


> Guys, just to ask, are there any other colors other than the silver color?
> 
> If so, any rough ideas when they will be out?


There's blue and black.


----------



## pixelelated (Jul 30, 2012)

For those interested, I have created this graphic to show how playing a GBA game in native resolution would look on the screen size of the K1GBA (2.9 in). Of note is that the screen would actually be slightly larger than the Game Boy Micro, which was 2 in.





When the new firmware comes out, I'm hoping that someone will do a side-by-side-by-side showing the same game:
1) on the K1 scaled
2) on the K1 at native
3) on an AGS-101

Once I see that I'll be able to make a decision as to whether this is a better option than refurbishing an old GBA SP.


----------



## gibberish (Jul 30, 2012)

pixelelated said:


> I'm still concerned about the higher resolution. I just fired up Metroid Fusion on my CAANOO to compare it at 240 x 160 to scaled up to 320 x 240, and it made things noticeably more blurry. Hopefully the new firmware will let it run native, but at that point the screen size might just be comparable to a Micro.



K-Team implemented a rather nice scaling engine that improves the upscaled image significantly compared to emulators like those found on the caanoo and dingoo.


----------



## pixelelated (Jul 30, 2012)

That





gibberish said:


> pixelelated said:
> 
> 
> > I'm still concerned about the higher resolution. I just fired up Metroid Fusion on my CAANOO to compare it at 240 x 160 to scaled up to 320 x 240, and it made things noticeably more blurry. Hopefully the new firmware will let it run native, but at that point the screen size might just be comparable to a Micro.
> ...


That's good to hear. At this point, I'm waiting for Another World's review, since it seems like the button issues may be a bit of a bummer. Beyond that, I'd like a black model which doesn't seem to be in stock. Also, on the Obscure Handhelds thread, the K1 team said they'll be getting a K101 prototype soon, so if that has the RTC and stereo headphone jack, it may be worth waiting for. My ideal situation would be an updated SP form factor with a real headphone jack and hardware-based RTC, but I doubt we'll see it.


----------



## WiiUBricker (Jul 30, 2012)

Where are the saves stored? On a battery powered SRAM or in flash memory?


----------



## ruilong (Jul 31, 2012)

mrfatso said:


> Guys, just to ask, are there any other colors other than the silver color?
> 
> If so, any rough ideas when they will be out?


There are three colors for K1. Silver, Black, Blue. We bring you good news. For the black and blue colors, we have restocked 10pcs for each of them. You guys can consider about these two colors. Because the firmware for the black and blue colors are still being adjusted, we have limited stocks for these two colors. We update the real stocks for these colors and will remind you every day. Just keep paying your attention on it. Thanks.


----------



## ruilong (Jul 31, 2012)

pixelelated said:


> That
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, the K101 is a worthwhile product you guys can expect it. But we still do not have the exact day when it will be released. Like the first version of K1, the manufacture need to test test and test again to make everything run better then they will let out of the products. That is the big difference from other emulator handhelds in the market. We are now asking the manufacture to donate one K1O1 to us. K1gba.com will test it and release the result after that.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Jul 31, 2012)

I'll be getting one of these. Maybe not this iteration, but probably the one that gets RTC.


----------



## pixelelated (Jul 31, 2012)

ruilong said:


> mrfatso said:
> 
> 
> > Guys, just to ask, are there any other colors other than the silver color?
> ...


Why is the firmware for the Black and Blue colors different from the firmware on the Silver one?


----------



## ruilong (Jul 31, 2012)

pixelelated said:


> ruilong said:
> 
> 
> > mrfatso said:
> ...


All these three colors- silver, black, blue for k1 are using the same firmware. I apologize for this mis-understanding.


----------



## mrfatso (Jul 31, 2012)

So other than pokemon, botak and megaman 4.5, any other games uses RTC?


----------



## Heran Bago (Jul 31, 2012)

mrfatso said:


> So other than pokemon, botak and megaman 4.5, any other games uses RTC?


I was serious about the Lizzie MacGuire PDA game. Not that I ever want to play it again but 100% compatibility is a serious claim.

I'm waiting for my unit to arrive but in the meantime I'm looking for my old GBA SP headphones adapter. I couldn't scrounge it up and I was going to buy a new one but they're not easy to buy now! Might just buy a new one for $9 but after I do I'm sure I'll find my old one.
For example I can't find them on ebay or amazon, but they have them at places like this one.


----------



## Rydian (Jul 31, 2012)

1200+ total games.
3 pokemon, 1 boktai, 2 megaman, 1 lizzy... 8 games not working.

99.99416% compatibility with just those RTC games.

But I'm not sure on the 1200+ number, as I can't really find any sources and I'm pretty sure that includes all regions.


----------



## pyromaniac123 (Jul 31, 2012)

Rydian said:


> 1200+ total games.
> 3 pokemon, 1 boktai, 2 megaman, 1 lizzy... 8 games not working.
> 
> 99.99416% compatibility with just those RTC games.
> ...



It's 2816 games including all regions and bad dumps removed.


----------



## Generation 16 (Aug 1, 2012)

Rydian said:


> 1200+ total games.
> 3 pokemon, 1 boktai, 2 megaman, 1 lizzy... 8 games not working.
> 
> 99.99416% compatibility with just those RTC games.
> ...



3 boktai games actually
Don't forget the tilt sensor games (Warioware, that shitty Yoshi game)

@pyromaniac123 where'd you get that number? According to my No-Intro set there are 2831 games (Minus Unlicensed and Betas, with those though, it'd be 2897).
e: Minus versions (Rev 1, Rev 2, etc) it becomes 2774
e2: Minus Prototypes it becomes 2761


----------



## ruilong (Aug 1, 2012)

Heran Bago said:


> mrfatso said:
> 
> 
> > So other than pokemon, botak and megaman 4.5, any other games uses RTC?
> ...


Yes, it is hard to find the GBA SP headphones adapter now. This is because GBA SP is an old console. Most accessories had been stopped to be produced. You guys can post those accessories that you are interesting in. I will try my best to find for you.


----------



## jimmyemunoz (Aug 1, 2012)

Where are the saves stored? On a battery powered SRAM or in flash memory?


----------



## WiiUBricker (Aug 1, 2012)

jimmyemunoz said:


> Where are the saves stored? On a battery powered SRAM or in flash memory?


That's copyright infringement!


----------



## jimmyemunoz (Aug 1, 2012)

WiiBricker said:


> That's copyright infringement!


Get over it  It is a good question, and when you asked it got ignored, so I thought *cough* rewording *cough* it might get an actual answer


----------



## pyromaniac123 (Aug 1, 2012)

Generation 16 said:


> Rydian said:
> 
> 
> > 1200+ total games.
> ...



gba official offlinelist. I'm still in the process of downloading the roms, checking the checksum of the roms with http://nintendo-database.the-chronicles.org/wiki/Main_Page to make sure if they are good dumps so the number at the end will be lower.


----------



## DragorianSword (Aug 1, 2012)

Ok I ordered the black version!
I'm going to have so much fun with this thing!


----------



## mrfatso (Aug 1, 2012)

Rydian said:


> 1200+ total games.
> 3 pokemon, 1 boktai, 2 megaman, 1 lizzy... 8 games not working.
> 
> 99.99416% compatibility with just those RTC games.
> ...



In that case, i just gonna wait for payday before getting it. Since well, other than those few games, as long as the others are working, i am fine with them.


----------



## WiiUBricker (Aug 2, 2012)

As long as this thing stores save files on a battery powered SRAM I won't bother picking it up because I might as well use a 3in1. So if someone can enlighten us where the saves are stored it would be appreciated.

Btw, yet again another site that illegaly includes ROMs in their products.

Edit: It seems that they have updated the FAQ. According to it save files are stored in DRAM, which means you can still lose your save files if you forget to back them up to your micro SD, which is a bummer of course.


----------



## pyromaniac123 (Aug 2, 2012)

WiiBricker said:


> As long as this thing stores save files on a battery powered SRAM I won't bother picking it up because I might as well use a 3in1. So if someone can enlighten us where the saves are stored it would be appreciated.
> 
> Btw, yet again another site that illegaly includes ROMs in their products.
> 
> Edit: It seems that they have updated the FAQ. According to it save files are stored in DRAM, which means you can still lose your save files if you forget to back them up to your micro SD, which is a bummer of course.



That does sound like an inconvenience but being able to add a 16gb micro sd and carry with me every single gba rom ever does make this extremely tempting.


----------



## WiiUBricker (Aug 2, 2012)

pyromaniac123 said:


> That does sound like an inconvenience but being able to add a 16gb micro sd and carry with me every single gba rom ever does make this extremely tempting.


That's what you can do with a Cyclo+3in1 since years, for less money.


----------



## pyromaniac123 (Aug 2, 2012)

WiiBricker said:


> pyromaniac123 said:
> 
> 
> > That does sound like an inconvenience but being able to add a 16gb micro sd and carry with me every single gba rom ever does make this extremely tempting.
> ...



This seems to have higher compatibility.


----------



## WiiUBricker (Aug 2, 2012)

pyromaniac123 said:


> This seems to have higher compatibility.


It's not like the 3in1 compatibility was bad (better than any emulator). Only a few problem games like the NES classics don't work without patches.


----------



## Heran Bago (Aug 2, 2012)

VVVVV perfect


----------



## ruilong (Aug 3, 2012)

jimmyemunoz said:


> Where are the saves stored? On a battery powered SRAM or in flash memory?


The saves are saved in the TF card.


----------



## ruilong (Aug 3, 2012)

For the clock speed, you can not adjust it. K1 will automatically be speed according to the games you play.


----------



## WiiUBricker (Aug 3, 2012)

ruilong said:


> jimmyemunoz said:
> 
> 
> > Where are the saves stored? On a battery powered SRAM or in flash memory?
> ...


No they are not. Check out the FAQ.


----------



## RchUncleSkeleton (Aug 4, 2012)

I think I'll stick with my DS lite and m3real/gba expansion, pretty much does the same thing and I really don't have any nostalgia for the SP.


----------



## DarkMega NT Warr (Aug 5, 2012)

Another World said:


> retail game carts boot directly into the cart, not the k1 gba sp dram, so there is no way to get back to the in-game menu to turn on/off cheats.


Nice. This means it should be possible to use my GameShark SP with retail carts on the K1 then (thinking of getting a K1 for my sister who doesn’t have a GBA).


----------



## Another World (Aug 5, 2012)

WiiBricker said:


> ruilong said:
> 
> 
> > jimmyemunoz said:
> ...



everything is done in the dram. when its time to save you either enter the in-game menu or press *+START to dump the save in dram to the microsd. it works the same with save-states in the embedded emulators. if you power off before dumping the save then the save is lost.

-another world


----------



## ouch123 (Aug 5, 2012)

Another World said:


> WiiBricker said:
> 
> 
> > ruilong said:
> ...


This seems like a rather important point. I'm glad I wasn't hasty with any buying decisions with regards to this product.


----------



## Another World (Aug 5, 2012)

i agree, its worth mentioning in a review setting. for everyday practical use, does it take that much effort to backup the save before you power off? i've been doing it all week while i test and i haven't once been annoyed by it. it literally takes 1 second.

-another world


----------



## maxzhou88 (Aug 5, 2012)

The  Assemble  video for K101 engineering prototype:

http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XNDM1NjY2OTky.html

http://u.youku.com/user_show/uid_maxzhou88


----------



## maxzhou88 (Aug 6, 2012)

This http://kteam.ys168.com/ is maxzhou88's official firmware download site for K1

maxzhou88's Baidu Post Bar:
http://tieba.baidu.com/f?kw=maxzhou88


----------



## alexei_gp (Aug 6, 2012)

i have a question to maxzhou88  where to find the list of changes of the firmware K1gba? in your site i dont see it.

Edit:Nevermind i found it


----------



## dickfour (Aug 6, 2012)

maxzhou88 said:


> This http://kteam.ys168.com/ is maxzhou88's official firmware download site for K1
> 
> maxzhou88's Baidu Post Bar:
> http://tieba.baidu.com/f?kw=maxzhou88


I have a k1 SP. How do I load the gba cheat files?


----------



## maxzhou88 (Aug 6, 2012)

dickfour said:


> maxzhou88 said:
> 
> 
> > This http://kteam.ys168.com/ is maxzhou88's official firmware download site for K1
> ...





Create a ksystem folder in the TF card root directory.



Extract the cheat package(from http://kteam.ys168.com/) and copy the Cheat folder to ksystem folder.


TF --- ksystem
..........|
..........|--- Cheat
.................|
.................|--- Chn
.................|
.................|--- Eng


----------



## maxzhou88 (Aug 6, 2012)

《 K1GBA   金手指使用指南 (User Guide)  》

[1] 在TF卡根目录下新建一个 ksystem 目录

Create a ksystem folder in the TF card root directory.


[2] 将该压缩包中的 Cheat 文件夹和其中的文件解压到 ksystem 中

Extract the package and copy the Cheat folder to ksystem folder.


自动匹配金手指功能的TF卡的目录结构：

TF --- ksystem
.........|
.........|--- Cheat
................|
................|--- Chn
................|
................|--- Eng

Chn 是中文金手指文件夹
Eng 是英文金手指文件夹，但也有些难翻译的日文和中文
系统根据UI界面的当前语言来自动选择是中文还是英文cht文件。

GameID.bin文件是自动金手指的对照表(ROM号xxxx是按OfflineList0.7.2a的GBA - Official OfflineList数据库文件来排列文件名的)

有了这个文件包，GBA游戏就可以自动按gameID来匹配金手指文件

!!!注意：

[1] 除了以上的自动匹配金手指功能外，用户还可以用自己金手指文件(user's cheat file)，方法是将金手指文件放在GBA游戏同一目录中并与游戏同名(包括GBA扩展名)。
如：GBA游戏  xxxxxyyyyy.gba  对应的金手指文件是 xxxxxyyyyy.gba.cht
这样指定的金手指文件比上面系统自动匹配的优先度要高。

[2] 金手指文件采用EmuCheat的格式，也被称为EC码，它是修改主机内存的动态金手指，与修改游戏ROM的静态补丁ips是不同的，它可以在游戏中途随时通过热键(* + B)开启或关闭。
EC码的内存修改只有下面两个范围：
0x2000000 ~ 0x203ffff GBA ewram 256KB
0x3000000 ~ 0x3007fff GBA iram  32KB

EC码中的地址表示：
00000~3ffff 表示是 0x2000000 ~ 0x203ffff
40000~47fff 表示是 0x3000000 ~ 0x3007fff

[3] 这里要求cht文件中的中文(简体或繁体)要用UTF-8编码(一种Unicode码的编码方式)，不能用GB2312或GBK等编码，如果你的金手指
文件是GB2312或GBK编码的中文，可以简单地用Windows自带的记事本(notepad)来转换，方法是：
先用notepad打开xxxx.cht文件，再用“另存为”对话框的“编码”选UTF-8，文件保存后中文编码就改为UTF-8了。

[4] K1硬解破GBA主机的系统软件OS是不依赖SD卡内容的，其基本功能在固件内，如果你不需要自动匹配金手指功能，完全可以不需要建立Cheat文件夹，
最小系统连ksystem文件夹也不需要。

Cheat加载分两种:

[1] 游戏运行后加载(这个another worl一定知道)

[2] 游戏运行前加载
将menu选择条移到要加载的游戏名上,长按A键就会出现一个下拉菜单,选其中的Config后就会出现Game Cheat界面

注意,一般是在加载cheat时只将Cheat设置好,不要立即Enable,进入游戏后在适当的时候再用金手指(Cheat)热键 * + B 将金手指(Cheat)打开.
这是因为有些金手指一定要在游戏的某个时候才能打开(Enable),否则会死机的,这时中外玩家都知道的

在Cheat的设置界面,也可以长按A键,也会出现Cheat的下拉菜单(pop menu),这样就可以展开金手指选项

游戏运行前加载金手指一般用于32MB的GBA ROM,由于K1的SDRAM内存只有32MB,加载32MB的ROM后就没有空间来运行FAT文件系统回menu(就是老外所说的 In game Menu ),所以金手指要在加载游戏ROM前加载,进入游戏后,所有的热键都可以用(当然回菜单就不能),这时就可以用热键 * + B来开启或关闭金手指


*** 32MB 的游戏ROM也可以使用金手指,但得提前金手指设置(注意是设置不是使能)
方法是:
选定游戏是长按A键就会出现下拉菜单,选Config进入配置画面,再进金手指界面(注意:金手指选项的展开也可以通过长按A键来进行).
使用金手指是要讲究技巧的,不然会死机的哦,毕竟金手指功能是老任游戏ROM的外挂,其原理是锁定内存,但某个时刻游戏软件是不让锁定内存的(不然就死机,怪音等现象),所以大家选择金手指的选项后,一般不要将金手指的使能开关打开,当我们再返回到游戏后,玩到你认为可以开金手指使能开关的地方,你这时只要简单的用热键 * + B (好象是这个吧)来使能或禁止金手指(Cheat Switch)

其实非32M的游戏也可以这样不用回菜单方式来"提前金手指"设置,32M的游戏就必须是这样来设置,因为内存容量的问题,32M的游戏是不能热键回菜单的(除非将主板的DRAM加大超过32M,用两颗IC,但两颗IC占地方,方不上去哦)

K1同时只能打开48个金手指,我认为这已经够了,RPG的要复杂一些,可能不够用,但K1的金手指不同于普通烧录卡的软件补丁型金手指,K1是硬件捕捉型金手指,有硬件的限制,所以目前的主控只有48个Slot,同时要指出的是,K1的"硬件捕捉型金手指"比普通烧录卡的"软件补丁型金手指"对游戏的兼容性要强的多,大家玩过烧录卡金手指功能的人就知道是怎么回事了.


----------



## Heran Bago (Aug 6, 2012)

I've been playing with mine for a couple days. I'll leave my impressions here but I'm not trying to preempt or supersede Another World's Review in any way.

Overall I still see the device as an improvement over the GBA:SP which was my favorite handheld ever. If you are considering buying this or the next upcoming revision with RTC and dingoo form factor I recommend either. If you are not considering it then I don't. If you like the GBA SP and have nostalgia for it then I recommend this SP shaped one without RTC. It's like getting a new GBA SP only better and I wouldn't want it if it wasn't disguised as a real SP.

The buttons are firm like when you get a GBA SP new. Only L, R and the power switch are significantly more firm. Knowing Nintendo's history with shoulder buttons on handhelds this is a good thing. If you lightly shake the console the power switch jiggles.

Sometimes the system does not recognize my X-ROM 512. Rarely it doesn't recognize its own k-card. Pretty uncommon though.

My biggest issue with the system is that I must press Up or Down directions significantly harder than other buttons to register. A light press won't register, a medium press with alternate between registering and not, and a very firm press works totally fine. In games with rare presses of down (Sonic games for example) I press hard enough by reflex, but for titles like Zelda and Sigma Star Saga it is not exactly what I am comfortable with. It is possible that the buttons will "wear in" and be more responsive later. It is also possible I'll get used to pressing really hard like with my NES controllers. It is ALSO possible that I will take the thing apart and add extra padding to the pads.

The packaging warns about dead or light pixels on the LCD screen but I had none. It looks gorgeous! People had reservations about the screen resolution. Most people interested in this probably consider themselves purists; it's a GBA SP reproduction. Luckily the biggest difference from a normal GBA:SP is the best change as things look significantly nicer on the LCD screen.
The image quality is great and edges are smooth for the most part. In the smaller picture mode the resolution matches the normal GBA and has very small black bars above and below the picture. These are some of the tiniest black bars ever and you would have to be pretty anal to get seriously worked up about it.The other resolution stretches the picture vertically. This looks great and is fine in most cases. However if your favorite GBA game contains circular things or perfect circles you will likely notice the image being stretched slightly. Sonic when spinning, kirby in a ball, or the O in Mother 3 appear as a slight oval.
The smoothness vs original sharpness is a non-issue and I am pretty particular about sprites. If you are used to a Gamecube with a gameboy player and you are used to the big blocky pixels that don't look in any way like the developers intended then stick to your current setup. I love the way things look on the K1's screen but I know they won't please anyone. It is significantly nicer than the original SP's display and for some people the less effective backlit screen of the SP is part of the 'experience.'

Someone was reporting a scanline or line of messed up picture under the video with their K1. This is not the case with my unit and the display is just about perfect.

The mono speaker is fine. Reminds my of the original. I can't find my headphone adapter. =( Time to get a new one.
The emulators are alright. I didn't have much luck with the NES emulator, which was functional at best like good old pocketNES, or the PCE which didn't load Bonk's Adventure. GB and SMS emulation was good. I will play with them more.

Lack of RTC is no big deal. It's too bad the X-ROM is out of production but for the same price as a new one was you can just buy all the pokemon game carts! What are you missing out on really, ROM hacks of Pokemon Emerald? If you need need need pokemon then there is the next revision of these things which doesn't look cool imo.

Conclusion: See first paragraph


----------



## pixelelated (Aug 6, 2012)

Heran Bago said:


> My biggest issue with the system is that I must press Up or Down directions significantly harder than other buttons to register


Thanks so much for the review. I think your issue with the buttons is something that Another World will cover too. This is now my main concern about buying the device. Hopefully someone from the K1 team can respond on whether they are fixing this for the current K1 or the K101.


----------



## mrfatso (Aug 9, 2012)

Has anyone bought the foam pouch? How does it feels?


----------



## pyromaniac123 (Aug 9, 2012)

Are the k1 team going to stop releasing updates for the k1 when they release the k101?


----------



## maxzhou88 (Aug 9, 2012)

pyromaniac123 said:


> Are the k1 team going to stop releasing updates for the k1 when they release the k101?


No


----------



## alexei_gp (Aug 24, 2012)

a two questions  for maxzhou88  can i create programs in k1gba without gba,nes,megadrive etc. emulators? Do you have plans to release a sdk for the k1gba? Thanks for reading me and waiting for the answers


----------



## eastbayarb (Sep 16, 2012)

Anyone know if the k2 will have an original gba form factor?


----------



## Jerret Douglass (Jul 19, 2013)

Any problems with slowdown?


----------

